# Rmx Lager-probleme !! !!



## doso82 (18. Juni 2005)

HI 
WAR AM WE MAL WIEDER IN BAD WILDBAD 
UND FAST WIE AN JEDEM WE WO ICH DORTWAR KONNTE ICH DANACH DIE LAGER DER UMLENKUNG VERGESSEN SPEZIEL DIE GROSEN DIE DIRECK IN DER MITTE DER WIPPE SITZEN !
BEKOMM ICH DIE IRGENDWO EINZELN ?
B. z.w. nur von rocky mountain 
hab schon mal bei fas kugelfischer nach gefragt fals euch der name was sagt und die konnten mir leider auch nicht so richtig weiter helfen !


----------



## Tim Simmons (18. Juni 2005)

order dir die neuen wieder bei rm und diesmal klebst du sie mit locktite ein oder so.....dann halten sie auch...ich schwör alta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (18. Juni 2005)

hatte mal am anfang die selben probleme mit den lagern, nachdem ich den knochen, das teil zwischen schwinge und umlenkhebel, ersetzt habe, hörten die probleme auf 

bei mir wurde das teil auf garantie ersetzt, grund war dass bei den unteren lager, bei der schwinge, das loch nicht sauber durchgefrässt war, dadurch war die ganze umlenkung schief und deshalb platzten die lager


----------



## doso82 (18. Juni 2005)

ich weiss auch nciht so recht ist jetzt schon 3 mal vorgekommen ! 
ja bekommste die lager dann auch wieder raus wenn du sie reinklebst und was soll das eigentlich bringen ??


----------



## Tim Simmons (18. Juni 2005)

ja man bekommt sie wieder raus....du darfst nur nicht locktite extra fest  dafür nehmen. wie lager sind somit fest mit dem knochen verbunden und können sich somit nicht bewegen(was die ursache für das "platzen" ist). und die lagerklemmung darfst du auch nicht zu fest ziehen! das wars


----------



## nord-rider (18. Juni 2005)

das bringt alles nichts, wenn Du neue Lager nimmst sind sie nach wenigen Downhills wieder platt.
Du musst statt den drei Lagern unten ein einzelnes walzen-Lager (Nadellager)
oder wie die sich nennen nehmen,
dann ist das Problem wech, so habe ich es auch gemacht.
so ein Lager kostet zwischen 30,- und 40,- aber dafür hällt es ewig.


----------



## lamerson (25. Juli 2005)

bei INHA haben sie eine sehr gute auswahl an lagern.


----------



## Sele666 (26. Juli 2005)

aso hat des rmx das gleiche problem wie rm7 unsw..... den kann ich ja weiter frölich draufrumhacken wei rm seit jahren zu dämlich ist nen gescheites hinterbau konzept zu enwickeln.... aber die leute kaufen


----------



## derschotte (26. Juli 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> aso hat des rmx das gleiche problem wie rm7 unsw..... den kann ich ja weiter frölich draufrumhacken wei rm seit jahren zu dämlich ist nen gescheites hinterbau konzept zu enwickeln.... aber die leute kaufen



und wir kaufen weiter, weil wir können deutsch in wort und bild


----------



## Sele666 (26. Juli 2005)

ja sorry astatur im arsch fehlen alle buchstaben... sind abgenutzt hab noh keine zeit gehabt ne neue zu holen


----------



## blaubaer (26. Juli 2005)

derschotte schrieb:
			
		

> und wir kaufen weiter, weil wir können deutsch in wort und bild


  


ich hab jetzt seit sicher einem jahr nichts mehr, kein problemchen überhaupt nichts, läuft alles wie nie was gewesen wäre, seit dem die schwarzen lager drinn sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim Simmons (31. Juli 2005)

also es liegt auch ein bisschen an der fahrweise des fahrers.....


----------



## Reflex_fan (3. August 2005)

KANN es sein dass es an der geometrie der thrustlink-schwinge hängt? in meinem switch hab ich  den selben rahmen, die selben lager und die selbe aufnahme, nur ne anderen (ok, uncoolere  ) hinterbau, und die probleme mit den rausgerissenen lagern hört man andauernd beim RMX/RM7  ?
aber evntl macht man mit nem switch auch nicht so die mördedrops ins flat ?


----------



## DH-Hans (3. August 2005)

Hi,
ich hatte die gleichen Probleme! Am schlechtesten waren die ersten Lager mit der blauen Abdeckung, aber auch die neuen schwarzen haben nicht gehalten.
Das einzige was wirklich weitergeholfen hat, war der Tausch der zwei Umlenkhebel von Jahrgang 2004 auf 2005, da bei diesen der Schlitz fehlt um die Lager leichter wechseln zu können, seit dem ich diese Umlenkhebel habe, ist kein Lager mehr kaputt gegangen. Frag deinen Händler oder wende dich bei BikeAction an Herrn Jürgen Liebe!!

Ich glaube der kennt das Problem mittlerweile zu genüge!

MfG


----------



## Freerider83CH (27. August 2005)

Aber heh!
Das problem habe ich auch. Und ich finde meine art zu fahren nicht unbedingt materialzerstörend oder so. Ich habe auch davon gehört das das mit den kaputten lagern an den spacern zwischen bone und umlenkhebel liegen soll. Weil der abstand nicht stimmt zieht man mit der schraube dort alles krumm.
Ich will mich aber nicht damit zufrieden geben "einfach" die schraube nicht so fest anzuziehen. Es ist ja bekannt das die rm serie flext, aber wenn ich das nicht anziehe... 

Ne andere lösung? : An einem rennen sagte mir ein rmx fahrer er wolle am umlenkhebel den 1mm dicken anschlag wegschleifen. So das man nachher wenn man die schraube durch alle hebel anzieht nicht alles zusammendrückt. Anstelle von dem alten lager wollte er dann breitere nehmen. Am ende kann man dann zuerst die schraube anziehen und dann erst die klemmung der lager am umlenkhebel. Würde sowas wohl funzen?
MFG


----------



## iNSANE! (9. September 2005)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2141369#post2141369

wäre cool wenn ihr euch fachkundig beteiligt!


----------



## Trickz (26. September 2005)

Ja bei mir ist es auch mal wieder soweit war am Wochenende am Feuerberg und danach waren die oberen Lager wieder platt, Kugeln raus usw...
Wundert mich wirklich sehr dass sie in Portes Du Soleil gehalten haben, da hatten sie wesentlich mehr Beanspruchung.

Jedenfalls geht es mir ganz schön auf den Sack - das ist jetzt auch schon mein 2. Satz Lager in einer Saison der freckt ist (und ja die besseren sollten ja angeblich halten blablabla). Und dabei fahre ich gar nicht jedes Wochenende.
Langsam hab ich auch keinen Bock mehr drauf mir ständig Gedanken um die Scheiss Lager machen zu müssen wo der Rahmen ein Vermögen kostet.

Warum muss ich einen neuen Umlenkhebel dranmachen oder rumfräsen oder mir irgendwelche Spezial -Arschteuren Lager anfertigen lassen nur dass ich mit meinem Bike fahren kann?

Da kann doch wirklich was nicht ganz stimmen...

Kein Wunder dass sich Leute wie Sele666 drüber frecktlachen.
Ich dachte am Anfang auch, achwas ich fahr ja nicht sooo hardcore die Leute bei denen die Lager platzen gebens dem Teil wahrscheinlich übelst.
Aber das war wohl ne Fehlannahme.

Ausserdem ist es voll der Act die Lager zu wechseln das kommt ja auch noch dazu. Jetzt kann ich wieder alles auseinandernehmen um an die Schrauben zu kommen, dann kann ich mir wieder für wasweißich wieviel nen Satz sinnlose Lager kaufen die eh nach 3 mal Bikepark wieder im hinüber sind.

Bin echt voll gefrustet über den Scheis, sorry

Mein nächster Rahmen wird sicherlich kein Rocky mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sele666 (26. September 2005)

weise entscheidung!


----------



## LB Jörg (26. September 2005)

Ja bei denn 2004er Modellen haben sie schon viel Ausschuß gefräst und dafür aber auch viel Geld verlangt  
Oder hast du ein 2005er Modell? Würde mich intresieren. 
Die sind ein wenig anders und vor allem scheinbar genauer gefräst.
Ich hab bei mir einen der Aluringe auf denen die oberen Lager anschlagen ausgetauscht, weil die Lagersitze um 3 zehntel zu weit auseinander waren.  
Und das wirk absolut tödlich auf die Lager. 


G.


----------



## Trickz (26. September 2005)

Ist ein 2004er Modell


----------



## Tim Simmons (3. Oktober 2005)

watt macht ihr denn da immer bitte!?
bei mir halten die lager jetzt schon ne halbe ewigkeit unter...hmm joa....recht hoher belastung..  
muss nicht immer alles am material liegen....


----------



## Trickz (3. Oktober 2005)

An was denn sonst

Siehst doch dass ich hier nicht der einzige mit den Problemen bin oder?

Vielleicht hast du einfach Suff und dein Umlenkhebel ist zur Abwechslung mal genau gefräst was weiß denn ich...


----------



## Tim Simmons (13. Oktober 2005)

ok ok *kopfeinzieh*


----------

